

Wrapbootstrap holds my money and does not respond - railscom

Hello James, As we have been waiting for months for our payment to be sent and are still waiting. The only thing that is changing in our dashboard is the payout month. My dashboard is shows our earnings and keeps only increasing. We have recently updated our Paypal account to one that is verified. Your intervention will much appreciated and your quick reply is anticipated.
I have just called you and left you a voice message on +1.7143504203
Please assist us. Looking forward to hear your answer. Thanks
Wrapbootstrap user: railscom
======
railscom
Today was my second call attempt and I have left you a message, here is my
phone number +216 24 309 128.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Still no response? Hope you get it sorted soon.

~~~
railscom
No response yet, I even tried a third time and left my voice mail. Can anyone
shade some light on how to proceed or help me reach him?

